# Boot size



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hello,

Finally decided to measure my feet properly.
It seems my right foot (the longest) is 27.7 long and 10.7 wide, so would be a 10US.
I am wearing Adidas Acerra in size 11.
If I recall correctly, at the time I tried the 10 and did felt too tight lenght wise and they did not have a 10.5.
I have not found the information in term of width size for the model.
I have read @Wiredsport advising so many people and I can only assume he definitely knows what he is talking about.
Thing is I have never felt as great in boots, mine, rentals, or ski boots when I was a kid. There is definitely extra space in the toe box both lenght and width-wise but only really minimal heel lift after about 30 days riding (about 8 fairly intense splitboarding days).
I can only guess that my big calf being extremely tight in the stiff (and slim so not much to pack) liner keep me in check.
I would like to try out the 10.5 but will probably have to wait next year to buy. 

Any chance I am an edge case with the size of my calf and I might be wearing the right boots for me? Or I am definitely missing the point?
Edit: I believe I also have a fairly high arch which makes me lose blood circulation quickly in Burtons by example.

Also, I am about to buy a new board. I think I tend to like wide board but in the case I would downsize 1 size in boots, would it change the feel a lot in term of stiffness? I am a fairly advanced rider so I am not overly concerned about riding downhill but more in term of the width making a lot stiffer and less playful than the regular size. Quite a few guys complain about wide board feeling planky.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

So much response is lost with boots fitting the way you describe. Smaller boots will affect torsional flex, but I think you'd still be better off than where you are now. You can fit your current boots better with some fitting work. Check out Angrysnowboarder's bootfitting 101.

Fitting your calf right is part of boot fit. It sucks trying on a bunch of boots, but I bet you could find something that could be molded around your tree trunks.

Some bindings are better at getting toe/heel response than others. Maybe offset smaller boots with more responsive bindings.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

WigMar said:


> So much response is lost with boots fitting the way you describe. Smaller boots will affect torsional flex, but I think you'd still be better off than where you are now. You can fit your current boots better with some fitting work. Check out Angrysnowboarder's bootfitting 101.


Thanks again @WigMar!

I'll definitely check Angry advice. 
I wish I had put more effort in choosing my boots than my board at the time. To be fair, I had to be fast and it is actually not that bad, but I'll definitely shop more around next time.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LeDe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Finally decided to measure my feet properly.
> It seems my right foot (the longest) is 27.7 long and 10.7 wide, so would be a 10US.
> I am wearing Adidas Acerra in size 11.


27.7 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is an E width at this size. Only Salomon produces theri Wide boots of E width. You will want either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in size 10. 

STOKED!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> 27.7 cm is Mondopoint 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm is an E width at this size. Only Salomon produces theri Wide boots of E width. You will want either the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide in size 10.
> 
> STOKED!


Thanks @Widersport!

I'll try on the Salomons if I find them in shop locally. 
Am I right to think that as it seems the footprint reduction is not as good as the Adidas I will not save much lenght-wide?
Also any idea how they compare in term of responsiveness?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
You will want the Salomon for your width. You may need to order online but if your measurements are accurate that is how you should proceed. If you would like to post images of your barefoot measurements I will be happy to confirm.

STOKED!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> You will want the Salomon for your width. You may need to order online but if your measurements are accurate that is how you should proceed. If you would like to post images of your barefoot measurements I will be happy to confirm.
> 
> STOKED!


I will post pictures when I get back home. 

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hi @Wiredsport , 

I hope you are well.

I loved my Adidas too much to convince myself to even think about the Synapse but it finally happened and received the boots today!
I re-checked my feet and the measurements were correct. 
My right foot is about 27.7cm long and just under 11cm wide. 
My left foot is about 27cm long and just under 11cm wide.
I have attached the photos for confirmation. (the measurements tape is broken at both side so have done my best to show something that works!)

I have worn the boots a few hours in the house. They seem ok length-wise. The only comments is that it seems I could use a bit more width at the back-end of the arch of my right foot. Nothing compared to other model I have tried in 28 mondo though. 
Do you think it is something that a boot fitter could help with?

I am planning to open my season tomorrow, hopefully you can confirm those boots are the right ones!

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

@LeDe As you’re tomorrow in Bialka, I’ll let you try my 27,5 mondo shell Acerra with a broken-in Silver liner for 28 mondo and custom insoles. It feels very comfortable for me (unlike the 27,5 new Gold liner that is not broken-in). My longer foot is 27,8 cm and I think I could even manage to squeeze into a 27 shell Acerra and a broken-in 27,5 liner.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LeDe said:


> Hi @Wiredsport ,
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...


H LeDe,

We actually can't use traced outlines as those tend to grow the foot. Have you had the boots heat fit and are you wearing a thin sock?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> H LeDe,
> 
> We actually can't use traced outlines as those tend to grow the foot. Have you had the boots heat fit and are you wearing a thin sock?


Thanks so much for the quick reply! 
I have not had it heat fit yet as I had to order online. I'll try to go today but plan to ride first.
I am wearing a thin-ish sock I'd say, probably standard for a merino ski sock. 
If the outline makes it bigger, would you say that at the very least the Synapse wide 28 are wide enough for me?
Best,


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi LeDe,

The difference between your measurements is very important. 10.7 cm is the largest size in the range for E width. 11.0 cm is mid rage for EE width. Salomon's Wide boots are designed for E width. As you can see in the chart below the range for each width size is quite small so getting the measurements right is crucial. Tracing your foot can easily grow you measurement by 3 mm, so it is very possible that you have the correct fit but without a new measurement I could not tell you that with certainty. I can tell you that a heat fit should always be considered a requirement and I would make no judgements until that has been done.

STOKED!



https://www.wiredsport.com/width2.JPG


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Thanks @Widersport!
> 
> I'll try on the Salomons if I find them in shop locally.
> Am I right to think that as it seems the footprint reduction is not as good as the Adidas I will not save much lenght-wide?
> Also any idea how they compare in term of responsiveness?


I think you are right, if I understand your question correctly. The adidas are reduced footprint (length wise) compared to salomons. Standard width salomons are much narrower than adidas in the toebox. Can’t comment on wide salomons. But I can say I get in to my mondo size in adidas because of the width in the toebox, not the case with standard other boots I’ve tried (Burton, Ride, DC, Nidecker, 32, K2, probably a few more). 

Response is best with my lexicons, second with the response ADV, third with Salomon dialogues. The salomons are a half size bigger though, if they were a wide and half size smaller maybe they’d be as good. At a half size bigger it isn’t even close. And even at a half size bigger, they were terribly narrow out of the box, required major bootsmithing. Adidas needed nothing, just a couple rough days breaking in.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi LeDe,
> 
> The difference between your measurements is very important. 10.7 cm is the largest size in the range for E width. 11.0 cm is mid rage for EE width. Salomon's Wide boots are designed for E width. As you can see in the chart below the range for each width size is quite small so getting the measurements right is crucial. Tracing your foot can easily grow you measurement by 3 mm, so it is very possible that you have the correct fit but without a new measurement I could not tell you that with certainty. I can tell you that a heat fit should always be considered a requirement and I would make no judgements until that has been done.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. 
It seems I am too much of an idiot to measure my feet correctly so I tried to find a shop and use their tool. Unfortunately I have not managed to find one that could check my width. 
It seems my feet are 26.8/26.9 for the right and 26 for the left so about 1cm less than I did measure!
Checking again my width myself, I am thinking it may be more around 10.3cm. 

I think the length difference may be due

In term of the my experience, the Synapse 10US was a worse fit than the Acerra 11 with a lot more heel lift from day 1. 
I'll try to sell the boots quickly or keep them as back up if I have to discount them too much.

I checked the chart size on the Adidas website for the Acerra. 
It seems my size 11US is actually more like a 10 for the Salomon Synapse!

Actually, I am wearing 43 1/3 Adidas Stan Smith as daily shoes so I am thinking I could squeeze into this size if the width works. 

@Wiredsport Do you happen to know the width of the Adidas boots?

All the best!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi LeDe,

Based on your new measurements you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are also an E width. This all fits with your earlier measurements where you had traced your foot. As I mentioned above, tracing an outline of your foot will almost always result in the size reading as larger than actual. 

The correct fit for you based on these new measurements is the Salomon Dialogue Wide or the Salomon Synapse Wide. Those are both designed for E width.

STOKED!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi LeDe,
> 
> Based on your new measurements you are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. You are also an E width. This all fits with your earlier measurements where you had traced your foot. As I mentioned above, tracing an outline of your foot will almost always result in the size reading as larger than actual.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply again!

I think I may try to order the Adidas and check the fit width-wise. There is a free return policy. 

I may have to go back to the Synapse anyway. 
A few more comments on the Synapse: 

It definitely has a larger footprint than the Acerra
I do prefer the BOA system as it is better to adjust precisely. It may be me but the powerlock seem to loosen quite frequently which is a bit of pain. Still works reasonably well and fast.
Overall it does feel like a high quality boot


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Are you meaning the Synapse Wide? You will not want the standard width Synapse. We find it very difficult to suggest Adidas online as there widths vary greatly by size and even within models.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you meaning the Synapse Wide? You will not want the standard width Synapse. We find it very difficult to suggest Adidas online as there widths vary greatly by size and even within models.


Yes, I meant the wide. 

Understood for Adidas. I'll definitely have to try them on. 
Do you reckon the chart I pasted earlier from their website is accurate length-wise?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

No, the Adidas charts have been very whacky. They have varied a lot over the years. The boots themselves are good boots but there is no rhyme or reason to the widths. They have this on there US site (which is the standard Mondo chart).


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, the Adidas charts have been very whacky. They have varied a lot over the years. The boots themselves are good boots but there is no rhyme or reason to the widths. They have this on there US site (which is the standard Mondo chart).
> View attachment 156149


Yeah kinda confusing but if you switch to use cm instead of inches, you get the same chart than in Europe, so it seems the JP size is actually not Mondo!
I am tempted to trust the europe chart as it matches my feeling. The 11US Acerra do not feel as long as the 10US Synapse. Whether I can fit a 9.5 US is a different story.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

I would suggest not relying on the chart at all with Adidas. There have been major changes in their charts from year to year. Mondo is the same as JP (they are both cm measurements of the foot) and that is fine it is just that the boots fit 1 to 2 cm larger than you would expect. The widths vary from what feels like a standard D in some sizes to EEEE in some sizes. Really random to the point where we can not suggest them online. We suggest trying them on in every instance.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

If you’re 26,9 cm, you shouldn’t go bigger than 42 2/3 (9 US). You either get your mondo (e.g. 10 US - 280) or try to downsize (might work like in my case).


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest not relying on the chart at all with Adidas. There have been major changes in their charts from year to year. Mondo is the same as JP (they are both cm measurements of the foot) and that is fine it is just that the boots fit 1 to 2 cm larger than you would expect. The widths vary from what feels like a standard D in some sizes to EEEE in some sizes. Really random to the point where we can not suggest them online. We suggest trying them on in every instance.


Sure thanks. 
I'll order a couple of size. 
I am really keen with the Acerra as they are low profile but more importantly they have worked really well for me despite being too long. After about 50 days in them, i have really minimal heel lift probably due to the stiff and tight liner and the fact that I can adjust the BOA really precisely. 
If I can get half a size less that is a win but I may not bother for now, if I fit a size 10, that is fantastic and if I fit the 9.5 US I may be tempted into eurocarves!
I will probably try to get some custom footbed as well. 

If none of those smaller size works, I'll try to check the Synapse again. 

All the best!


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Yeahti87 said:


> If you’re 26,9 cm, you shouldn’t go bigger than 42 2/3 (9 US). You either get your mondo (e.g. 10 US - 280) or try to downsize (might work like in my case).


I wouldn't dare dreaming about a 9US!
Seeing how well my 11 works, I'd alreay be happy with a 10. I may not be ready psychologically to squeeze my feet that much. 
But one day maybe...


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

LeDe said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> It seems I am too much of an idiot to measure my feet correctly so I tried to find a shop and use their tool.
> 
> It seems my feet are 26.8/26.9 for the right and 26 for the left so about 1cm less than I did measure!


The shop tool presumably being a Brannock device, which has probably given you the wrong measurement. Use Wired's method for measuring & post photos to confirm if you want to be sure. From what you've said elsewhere, there's no way your feet are only 26.9. That would be a comfortable fit in a UK8.5 (wide).


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Radialhead said:


> The shop tool presumably being a Brannock device, which has probably given you the wrong measurement. Use Wired's method for measuring & post photos to confirm if you want to be sure. From what you've said elsewhere, there's no way your feet are only 26.9. That would be a comfortable fit in a UK8.5 (wide).


Thanks for that. 

Here is a new try for my longer foot (the right one)

It seems it is about 27cm long and 10 wide. 

I think my mistake earlier was to align the side of my foot to the paper which means I was not measuring my straight foot but the kind of hypothenuse of a triangle here, which means I was getting a longer measure (am I making any sense)?

I feel my Acerra are too long as there is no way my toes would touch but hard to know how long. In my souvenir, when I tried the size 10 quickly in a shop, it was putting pressure at the inside back of my arch so hoping to fixing it with a custom footbed. But the width at the toe box was definitely ok.
No shop around me at the moment so will have to order a couple of sizes and try. 

All the best!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Definitely UK8.5 in length, assuming the tape's accurate. You're supposed to put the inside of your foot against the wall for the width measurement, not the outside.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi LeDe,
You image shows you a little over 27 cm which will be Mondo 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots.. I would encourage you only to rely on the Mondo size. For width measurement please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------

